# The Rick James School of DMing



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

I recently coined a new term to describe DMs who were too wrapped up in their own personal power-trip to appreciate the needs of their players, specifically ...

*The Rick James School of DMing:* This is a gaming method that serves to glorify the personal vision of the DM at the expense of the PCs. It is an authoritarian roleplaying style that is excessively arbitrary in nature and is specifically designed to take away control from players (a.k.a. "railroading"). The message of this technique is very clear: the DM is God, and the players are there to bask in His glory or be destroyed at His whim.

I even made a poster to commemorate the addition of this new gem to the D&D geek lexicon (see attached).

Enjoy, and feel free to tell me what you think!







It's a celebration ....​


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

No way, ever. I like the PCs to choose their actions and suffer the consequences of them, good or bad. It is not my objective to destroy the PCs, but to give them the chance to rise as heroes or sink into depravity and become villains. The choice is theirs.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 15, 2005)

Railroading?

It's a celebration bitch! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Word ....*



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Railroading? It's a celebration bitch! Enjoy yourself!



Damn straight.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Okay ....*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> No way, ever. I like the PCs to choose their actions and suffer the consequences of them, good or bad. It is not my objective to destroy the PCs, but to give them the chance to rise as heroes or sink into depravity and become villains. The choice is theirs.



You do realize that this is a humor site, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> You do realize that this is a humor site, right?



Uh, no I didn't.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 15, 2005)

It is?

I must've missed that memo


----------



## FireLance (Aug 15, 2005)

I recognize the need for the term, but I have no idea who Rick James is, so it doesn't have quite the same impact on me as "Munchkin". Perhaps an alternative term like, "Deus Master"?


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Hears Crickets ....*



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> It is? I must've missed that memo.








Yeah.     ​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rick James: Read More About Him*



			
				FireLance said:
			
		

> I recognize the need for the term, but I have no idea who Rick James is ....



Rick James was a musical genius who heavily influenced the funk scene in the 70s and 80s. He was also well known for his excessive bravado and abusiveness towards others (typically during his drug escapades).


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 15, 2005)

> I have no idea who Rick James is




Don't you know who I am?  I'm Rick James b***h!!

Seriously though, who doesn't know who Rick James is?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 15, 2005)

Ever heard of "Superfreak?"  The tune that M.C. Hammer ripped off for "U Can't Touch This?"  That's Rick James's.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 15, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Don't you know who I am?  I'm Rick James b***h!!
> 
> Seriously though, who doesn't know who Rick James is?



 Lots of people who don't live in the U.S. I would guess.

And people under 20, maybe.  I'm so old, I thought it was cool that John Davidson was in The Sound of Music at a local theater.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

FireLance said:
			
		

> I have no idea who Rick James is



Good Lord, even I know who Rick James is....


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 15, 2005)

*Raises hand*

I don't know who Rick James is, all I know is that he's got some sort of vague connexion to the Chappelle Show, and that he's verbally abusive.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 15, 2005)

WHo Rick JAmes *Was*.

he died Aug last year at age 56.

diaglo "a superfreak in his own right" Ooi


----------



## Necros (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rick James*

Even if you don't know exactly who he is....there is the Dave chapelle show to put you in the know for this joke.  Just remember:
                                           "Cocaine is a hell of a drug"
                                                                   --Rick James


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 15, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> he's verbally abusive.




If by verbally abusive you mean incredibly funny, then yes, yes he is.

I think Dave took some liberties with the Rick James character but it was probably pretty close to how RJ was in the height of his debauchery.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 15, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rick James: Fun Facts*




Did you know that Rick James' mother ran numbers for the Italian mob? She also raised him as a strict Catholic.

Furthermore, before he made it big ... he went AWOL from the U.S. Navy. He had a hard time getting record deals because of this.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a serious problem with #9. Are you stating that any DM using a non WotC product is an ego aggrandizing, railroader with bad hair?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 15, 2005)

Another Rick James fun fact:  the first band he was in that was signed to a record deal included Neil Young.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rick James Speaks!*



			
				BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I have a serious problem with #9. Are you stating that any DM using a non WotC product is an ego aggrandizing, railroader with bad hair?



Not precisely; I am not criticizing _all_ independent companies. However, it is my professional opinion that many independents produce roleplaying materials that are extremely unbalanced; Bastion Press and Mongoose Publications are just two of the biggest culprits.       

To clarify: the main point of commandment #9 is that an unreasonable DM reserves the right to screw over his/her players with non-standard/unbalanced/fiat material.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Not precisely; I am not criticizing _all_ independent companies. However, it is my professional opinion that many independents produce roleplaying materials that are extremely unbalanced; Bastion Press and Mongoose Publications are just two of the biggest culprits.



What do you mean by "professional opinion?"  You'd probably get a better consensus around official FR material being unbalanced and overpowered than independent d20 publishers in general.  

I don't think anyone's arguing that there's some bad third party publications out there, but the implication that they're worse than WotC isn't widely accepted by ENWorlders in general, it seems.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Many Third-Party Publications are Highly Questionable*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "professional opinion?"  You'd probably get a better consensus around official FR material being unbalanced and overpowered than independent d20 publishers in general.
> 
> I don't think anyone's arguing that there's some bad third party publications out there, but the implication that they're worse than WotC isn't widely accepted by ENWorlders in general, it seems.



Actually, there _a lot_ of bad third-party publications out there.       

3.5 _FRCS_ materials fall within WotC guidleines and are acceptable, so long as they are not combined with region-specific materials from other campaign worlds.

Also, regarding the alleged superiority of third-party publications to WotC: if a gamer honestly believes that companies like Bastion and Mongoose produce better products, then they are certainly welcome to their opinion.

Personally, I think these people are nuts, but to each his own.       

Come to think of it, your suggestion that ENworlders prefer third-party publications to WotC products (such as the _FRCS_) is worthy of another poll. You should start one.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not alleging that third party products are better than WotC products (necessarily, although some of them are), merely that ENWorld in general is famous for being friendly to d20 publishers.  If your stance is that in general d20 products aren't as good as WotC, and that FR are totally balanced and great to use in any setting, then you'll probably find that few people agree with you.  Few vocal people, anyway.

I've never heard anything specifically about Bastion being unbalanced, and I'll agree that Mongoose has a "hit and miss" record.  But again, I'm not sure if you're implying that those two companies write unbalanced mechanics, or d20 publishers in general.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Oh Really?*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If your stance is that in general d20 products aren't as good as WotC, and that FR are totally balanced and great to use in any setting, then you'll probably find that few people agree with you. Few vocal people, anyway.



Care to put that to the test? Start a poll .... I'm curious.       

Also, please don't misquote me. I never said that _FRCS_ material is great to use in _any_ setting. I only said that the _FRCS_ was a balanced setting.       



			
				The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> 3.5 FRCS materials fall within WotC guidleines and are acceptable, so long as they are not combined with region-specific materials from other campaign worlds.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 15, 2005)

*Take it to the People!*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm not alleging that third party products are better than WotC products (necessarily, although some of them are), merely that ENWorld in general is famous for being friendly to d20 publishers.



True, but not everyone here is a shill for an independent company. People can make up their own minds, and I'm willing to bet there are a lot of other gamers out there who feel that many non-WotC d20 products are poorly designed.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've never heard anything specifically about Bastion being unbalanced, and I'll agree that Mongoose has a "hit and miss" record.  But again, I'm not sure if you're implying that those two companies write unbalanced mechanics, or d20 publishers in general.



As I already mentioned earlier, many d20 publishers write unbalanced and/or error-riddled material; Bastion and Mongoose are just two of the worst offenders.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*It's Definitely a Celebration!*

Anyways, I digress. After all, this thread is about the Rick James School of DMing ....







"No your honor ... I did not torture that player with a crack pipe."​


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 16, 2005)

FireLance said:
			
		

> I have no idea who Rick James is




He's a habitual line-stepper who put his feet on Eddie Murphy's couch, and he thinks that cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Rick James Rides Again!*






"Cocaine is a hell of a drug ...."​


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> "No your honor ... I did not torture that player with a crack pipe."​



Shiza! ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Superfreakin' Encore*






"Cocaine is a hell of a drug ...."​


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> "Cocaine is a hell of a drug ...."​



Really now?


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*But Seriously Folks ....*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really now?



Yeah, not to mention _everything else_ he had in his system when he died.

Have you actually watched the Rick James skit on Chappelle's Show?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Have you actually watched the Rick James skit on Chappelle's Show?




I have, and it _still_ makes me laugh no matter how many times I watch it, much like the "Need more cowbell!" sketch from SNL.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*One Last Time, for the Fans ....*






"Cocaine is a hell of a drug ...."​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*You Better Recognize*

Let's hear it for the two hardest working men in showbusiness ....






James Brown: "You got the stuff?"

Rick James: "You know it."

James Brown: "Good, I'll gas up the car."​


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Have you actually watched the Rick James skit on Chappelle's Show?



Nope. Never seen an episode of it.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*My Condolences*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. Never seen an episode of it.



Too bad ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Too bad ....



May...buh......


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*???*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> May...buh......









"Huh?"​


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> May...buh......




Please tell me this doesn't count as a "post".

Menance - these are awesome pics.  That one with jim and JB rocks!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Recognizing*






"Thanks for the credit, my brother ...."​


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

This is your brain

This is Gaming with attitude

This is your brain after gaming with attitude

Any questions?

"Can we play Whispers of the Vampire Blade again?"


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Disclaimer (This is Just a Joke ... NOT an Insult)*



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> This is your brain
> 
> This is Gaming with attitude
> 
> ...


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

IN FACT:

I even ran a Feng Shui game in a Flash Gordon-esgue universe, but instead of Ming the Merciless, the Emperor was indeed, Rick James.

I'm going to hell.
TZ


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Hail! Hail!*






"That's right! I'm the Emperor of the Universe @$#%& !!!"​


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> ​




ohhhh-  he has been listening to Rick James hasn't he


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*I Don't Get Your Sense of Humor Man ....*






"What?"​


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> "What?"​




I would be screaming and driving in circles while people watched and pointed if I listened to too much of his music.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 16, 2005)

*Dissing RJ's Tunes*



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I would be screaming and driving in circles while people watched and pointed if I listened to too much of his music.



Too bad ... I kind of like his music.       

Now that I finally get it, it is a good joke though.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Back on Topic*

Seriously though ... how many of you folks out there have ever gamed with someone who ascribed to the Rick James School of DMing?






Tell me your stories folks ....

I could use a laugh.       ​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Truth*

I've only played with one DM who came close to the true Rick James style, but I've honestly never gamed with a full-on Rick James DM.




I wonder if there truly are any, or if really bad DMs only fit some of the stereotypes I've presented.

Who knows?​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Charlie Murphy Gives Mad Props to Shaylon ....*

This next non sequitur is dedicated to Shaylon, my homie from another thread.






"Damn Shaylon, that Thayan Menace is a habitual line-stepper."

"In fact, I dare you to challenge the Menace to a D&D game ...."

"Challenge him, i-ight! Make sure your people is there to witness it ..."

" ... cuz you just might get embarrassed."​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Back on Subject (Again) / Rick James on Trial*

Okay, I'll promise to stay on subject this time.

Once again, I ask you ... how many of you guys have ever dealt with a DM who reminded you of Rick James (esp. in terms of insufferable ego)?

If you have, how did you hold this DM accountable for his/her actions?






"I'm innocent &@$%# !!!"​


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

> 9. I don’t like to limit myself to official WotC publications. For example, I like outside source material from Bastion Press and Mongoose Publishing.




Your ignorance is showing and our schtick is unfunny.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Your ignorance is showing and our schtick is unfunny.



Don't you mean "your" shtick? Next time, check your grammar before you hijack my thread.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "your" schtick? Next time, check your grammar before you hijack my thread.



Hijack? You've just flagrantly insulted two companies, not to mention anyone publishing under the OGL with your blanket statement, and no one is supposed to take offense? Come to think of it, why Rick James? The guy is hardly the only musician guilty of a life of excess. _Final_ c_omment retracted_.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Thanks for the Critique*






			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Hijack? You've just flagrantly insulted two companies, not to mention anyone publishing under the OGL with your blanket statement, and no one is supposed to take offense? Come to think of it, why Rick James? The guy is hardly the only musician guilty of a life of excess. I find your attempt at humor inherently racist.



Grow up. If my criticism of your favorite companies is inherently bogus, then you have absolutely nothing to worry about. As for charges of racism: I'm not using any material that David Chappelle did not use himself.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Grow up. If my criticism of your favorite companies is inherently bogus, then you have absolutely nothing to worry about. As for charges of racism: I'm not using any material that David Chappelle did not use himself.




So what if Dave Chappel uses it? Comedy Central also airs the Daily Show, and we all know how against the rules the material from that show is.

Oh yeah, the rules:


> *Keep it civil*: Don't engage in personal attacks, name-calling, or blanket generalizations in your discussions. Say how you feel or what you think, but be careful about ascribing motives to the actions of others or telling others how they "should" think. People seeking to engage and discuss will find themselves asking questions, seeking clarifications, and describing their own opinion. People seeking to "win an argument" sometimes end up taking cheap shots, calling people names, and generally trying to indimidate others. My advice: don't try to win.




Personal attacks, name calling, and blanket statements. You have to realize that there will be people on these boards who either work for or with the companies your little joke singles out. That constitutes a personal attack. Of course the specific companies you mention are examples of your blanket statement, so that counts as two infractions to rule numbr one.


----------



## msd (Aug 18, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> As for charges of racism: I'm not using any material that David Chappelle did not use himself.




Which, with due respect, has nothing to do with the question of whether the content is racist.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Hijack? You've just flagrantly insulted two companies, not to mention anyone publishing under the OGL with your blanket statement, and no one is supposed to take offense?




Not only that, but I take it as insulting anyone who USES third party material, too.


----------



## haakon1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Chappelle's Show*



			
				GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm Rick James b***h!!




That particular line is a popular tagline from a skit on Chappelle's Show, on the Comedy Central cable network in the US.  It's gone from being a funny line to being a ubiquitous line for: I'm important, you're not, so do my bidding.

Perfect fit to the concept here.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*A Polite Rebuttal*



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> So what if Dave Chappel uses it? Comedy Central also airs the Daily Show, and we all know how against the rules the material from that show is.



The material on this thread is appropriately modified for public use.



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Personal attacks, name calling, and blanket statements. You have to realize that there will be people on these boards the either work for or with the companies your little joke singles out. That constitutes a personal attack. Of course the specific companies you mention are examples of your blanket statement, so that counts as two infractions to rule numbr one.



A corporation is _not_ a person.

Despite your emotional response, suggesting that these companies produce unbalanced material does _not_ constitute a personal attack.

Frankly, _Spells & Magic_ lists a variety of magical items (esp. staffs) that are far too powerful for their listed costs. Furthermore, the _Quintessential_ series by Mongoose is riddled with errors. Additionally, Bastion is loaded with poor artwork and Mongoose has created level-based spells that mimic epic level castings.

In my opinion, these companies have indeed produced a fair bit of questionable work and there are many gamers who agree with me.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Issues of Political-Correctness*



			
				msd said:
			
		

> Which, with due respect, has nothing to do with the question of whether the content is racist.



True, but none of the material on this thread is racist.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Charges of OGL Bigotry Aside ....*



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not only that, but I take it as insulting anyone who USES third party material, too.



I occasionally use third-party material, and I'm not insulted.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Despite your emotional response, suggesting that these companies produce unbalanced material does _not_ constitute a personal attack.




Stating that your thread is against the site rules (which it is), is not an emotional response. I am simply stating that I find the contents of your post personally offensive.



> Frankly, _Spells & Magic_ lists a wide variety of magical items (esp. staffs) that are far too powerful for their listed costs. Additionally, Bastion is loaded with questionable artwork and Mongoose has created level-based spells that mimic epic level castings.




So you're basing your attack on one book that was released two years ago? Since when was everything produced by WotC 100% balanced? So you're saying that a book released two years ago by a company other than WotC contains some unbalanced material? Oh please, sir, say it isn't so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And by questionable artwork, you mean that *you* don't like it. Art is a completely subjective medium, so saying that it is questionable just means that it doesn't fit with your personal tastes. Besides, Bastion stopped using that artist entirely, and the vast majority of their products feature completely different artists that are more palatable to the gaming public. 



> Furthermore, the _Complete_ series by Mongoose is riddled with errors.




Again, WotC books aren't. Just look at the John Cooper review of Monster Manual III.



> In my opinion, these companies have indeed produced a fair bit of questionable work and there are many gamers who agree with me.




Hmm, Bastion has either been nominated or won several ENnies in past years and Mongoose moves more books than any other company publishing under the OGL. With records like that, they must be crap indeed!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Amicably Responding to a Rant*



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Stating that your thread is against the site rules (which it is), is not an emotional response. I am simply stating that I find the contents of your post personally offensive.



It is not my intention to offend you. How can we come to a reasonable understanding?



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> So you're basing your attack on one book that was released two years ago? Since when was everything produced by WotC 100% balanced? So you're saying that a book released two years ago by a company other than WotC contains some unbalanced material? Oh please, sir, say it isn't so.



As I mentioned before, if my critique is truly without merit, then you have absolutely nothing to worry about.



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> And by questionable artwork, you mean that *you* don't like it. Art is a completely subjective medium, so saying that it is questionable just means that it doesn't fit with your personal tastes. Besides, Bastion stopped using that artist entirely, and the vast majority of their products feature completely different artists that are more palatable to the gaming public.



Art is indeed a subjective medium. However, there is such a thing as bad art. Still ... I applaud Bastion's decision to stop promoting Todd Morasch (even though their books are still recycling some of his artwork).



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Hmm, Bastion has either been nominated or won several ENnies in past years and Mongoose moves more books than any other company publishing under the OGL. With a record like that, they must be crap indeed!



As I've said numerous times, if my critique is absolutely baseless then you have no problems. Just rest on your laurels and be done with it.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

Can we can come to an understanding Mr. Drader ... or not?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> It is not my intention to offend you. How can we come to a reasonable understanding?




Remove references to specific game companies.



> As I've said numerous times, if my critique is absolutely baseless then you have no problems.




Perception, even when it is false, can be just as damaging as truth.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Being Reasonable*



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Remove references to specific game companies.



Why? I see plenty of rants about WotC on these boards. My thread wasn't even a rant until you came along (and I'm not feeding into it, by the way).

This is just a humor thread; get over it.



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Perception, even when it is false, can be just as damaging as truth.



The Truth always wins out.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Why? I see plenty of rants about WotC on these boards. My thread wasn't even a rant until you came along (and I'm not feeding into it, by the way).
> 
> This is just a humor thread; get over it.




There is a difference between general humor and humor that is intended to offend, belittle, or mock others. Clearly, if this humor were of the former variety and not the latter, there would be no problem. If it were just a humor thread then there would be no need to create a butt to your joke.



> The Truth always wins out.




Actually, no it doesn't. Public perception is just as often determined by heresay as fact. If that were not the case, why was there a slowdown that resulted in layoffs for real workers when someone planted a finger in the Chili at Wendy's? Sure, the truth came out eventually, but not until millions of dollars worth of damages occurred.

How about the fact that even though Michael Jackson was acquitted by a jury, the album he just released sold virtually nothing? Or what about the fact that Richard Geere still has a hard time landing roles because enough people still believe that gerbilling story? 

The bottom line for me is that if it was not your intention to be offensive, then why not take the steps to make your post less offensive? The alternative is that someone pushes the issue until moderators have to become involved.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Peace Out ... For Now*

Mr. Drader, I must be going.

However, I will return later today.

I intend to work out a mutually agreeable solution with you (incl. possibly removing Bastion Press from commandment #9).

Until Then,

-Samir


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 18, 2005)

How could a thread about something as simple a concept as a Rick James DM turn into something ugly? 

I'm gonna duck under my desk until the shooting stops.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 18, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> How could a thread about something as simple a concept as a Rick James DM turn into something ugly?
> 
> I'm gonna duck under my desk until the shooting stops.




Since  thayan menace decided to get on here and try and insult third-party publishers with blanket statements and then try to defend those statements.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, I've seen thin-skinned before, but taking personal offense when people use a game company as the butt of a joke and crying rascism when people laugh at a pop star's bizarre personal behavior?  That's _got_ to be a new record.  

Seriously, Whisperfoot, you need to take a 50,000 milligram chill pill.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 18, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Wow, I've seen thin-skinned before, but taking personal offense when people use a game company as the butt of a joke and crying rascism when people laugh at a pop star's bizarre personal behavior?  That's _got_ to be a new record.
> 
> Seriously, Whisperfoot, you need to take a 50,000 milligram chill pill.




Man, if I flew off the handle every time I heard an insult about Star Trek or the Star Wars prequels, I'd...

well, I guess I'd have been banned a LONG time ago.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 19, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Wow, I've seen thin-skinned before, but taking personal offense when people use a game company as the butt of a joke and crying rascism when people laugh at a pop star's bizarre personal behavior? That's _got_ to be a new record.




The problem is that said game company heard the feedback loud and clear *years ago* and made dramatic changes to their prooduct line as a result. Nevertheless, the same people keep hyucking it up at every opportunity, and then they get away with it because it was all part of a joke. Seriously, its old, its tired, and its annoying.

By the way, I'm not here representing Bastion. I have no official position within the company. I'm just like any other registered user on these boards, and I'm expressing an opinion, which I am free to do. So maybe try keeping your passive-aggressive attacks to yourself and try breathing in a less methane-rich atmosphere for a change.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 19, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> The problem is that said game company heard the feedback loud and clear *years ago* and made dramatic changes to their prooduct line as a result. Nevertheless, the same people keep hyucking it up at every opportunity, and then they get away with it because it was all part of a joke. Seriously, its old, its tired, and its annoying.




There are lots of things that I find old, tired, and annoying.  For example, when Diaglo repeats his line about OD&D being the only true D&D in virtually every thread he posts in, I don't feel the need to get angry and call in the moderators to say that he's being offensive to people who like 3e.  I just ignore it and move on.  Part of being on the internet means that you're going to hear things that you disagree with.



> By the way, I'm not here representing Bastion. I have no official position within the company. I'm just like any other registered user on these boards, and I'm expressing an opinion, which I am free to do. So maybe try keeping your passive-aggressive attacks to yourself and try breathing in a less methane-rich atmosphere for a change.




You just destroyed any remaining credibility you had with such a ludicrous statement: For the last part of this thread, you've been trying to get the Thayan Menace to edit his original post because you deemed the crack at Bastion's expense to be offensive, but when I point out that you're being unreasonably thin-skinned, you play the "I'm free to express my opinions" card and then tell me to shut up.  Tell me, whatever happened to the Thayan Menace being free to express his opinions?

And don't try to use the "his humor is offensive" reply: _all_ humor is offensive or cruel to somebody.  He wasn't breaking any message board rules (and no, poking fun at a company or its products is _not_ the same as personally attacking a fellow message board poster) nor was he trying to tick people off, so I fail to see what the big deal is.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 19, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> You just destroyed any remaining credibility you had with such a ludicrous statement: For the last part of this thread, you've been trying to get the Thayan Menace to edit his original post because you deemed the crack at Bastion's expense to be offensive, but when I point out that you're being unreasonably thin-skinned, you play the "I'm free to express my opinions" card and then tell me to shut up. Tell me, whatever happened to the Thayan Menace being free to express his opinions?




I never said that he wasn't free to express his opinion. However, what was written in this case is offensive *to me*, not to mention the fact that it does violate board policy. Of course that might have something to do with the fact that this board (from the very top) has a long-running history of being antagonistic towards Bastion Press; its somewhat in vogue around here. In all honesty, I felt that 75% of the original post was funny in its way.

Frankly, it isn't that I'm going out of my way to get him to edit his post. He said he didn't intend to offend me, and he asked how to make it right. I explained to him what he could do with his post to make it no longer offensive to me, and we had even come to an agreement before you spoke up. I'm really not being thin-skinned, I'm more than happy to take well thought-out and presented criticism. This isn't that, its just more beating of the long since dead horse.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*My Conclusion: An Answer Worthy of Rick James Himself*

Mr. Drader,

I have thought over the current situation, and I have decided to leave my Rick James DM  poster _exactly_ the way it is ... for the time being.

Frankly, making jokes about a game company producing unbalanced products is no more of a "personal attack" than giving a bad review.

As a DM, I have every right to make product assessments regarding my game. I also have the right to tell others what I recommend or dislike.

Anyone who listens to me has the right to make up their own mind.

Now, you are free to criticize me all you want (you can even vote to say that my concept is lame), however I am equally free to reasonably express my opinion through the medium of message-board comedy.

If my humor is based on incorrect assumptions, then you have absolutely no cause for concern; people won't find it funny, and this thread will die.

In addition, you also have the option of calling me an ignorant crank and using your occupational credibility to dismiss my claims.

Keep this in mind though ... consistently locking horns with me here only increases the popularity of my thread. If you really think I'm such an idiotic hellspawn, it might be smart to let the thread die on its own, instead of giving me free publicity.

So, in conclusion ... I'm not changing my act just because you don't like what I have to say. Besides, I think Rick James would agree with me anyway.







"Damn straight. The Thayan Menace is a hell of a drug ...."​
Let me be very clear: Although I do not like Bastion Press (and I have recently looked at more of their material), I am more than willing to keep an open mind.

If you can send me a copy of what you consider to be Bastion's best publication, I will gladly read it. If it is indeed excellent, not only will I remove any reference to Bastion Press in my Rick James poster ... I will also write an upstanding review for the ENworld boards and openly praise your favorite company to all my friends.

Now, I think that's eminently fair ... don't you?

-Samir Ibn Asad (a.k.a. The Thayan Menace)


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*It's Time to Get Back to Work 'G' ....*

In any event, I would like to get back to the reason I started this thread.






Ladies & Gentlemen, do you have any inspirational Rick James DM stories?​


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 19, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> In any event, I would like to get back to the reason I started this thread.
> Ladies & Gentlemen, do you have any inspirational Rick James DM stories?​




Oh gods, yes. I've told this story a time or two before, mostly in various threads on "The Most Horrible Game You Ever Played", that sort of thing.

I was part of a huge game. Nine full-time players. But the DM was a busy guy, and he couldn't make one session. He let his good friend and fellow player Matt DM. This was a hideous mistake. One that directly led to the utter destruction of that game.

Upon assuming the DM throne, Matt took us out of the dungeon we were exploring and brought us to the demiplane of some great sorcerer-god-king. Who was obviously an DM-avatar for Matt. One of the players, a sorcerer, cast _detect magic_ in God-Matt's treasure hall. His head exploded. Another PC dared to ask what was going on, and was swiftly decapitated.

The God-King-Matt had decided to summon us because he needed help with a horrible army of enroaching horrors threatening his realm. We were each given crazy-powerful weapons (I got a +5 vorpal keen icy throwing returning mercurial scythe. I was playing a conjurer) and flown in God-King-Matt's prismatic sphere carraige to a field in which there were 10,000 myconid warriors. Each of us gets a turn, and then God-King-Matt goes. The world flickers for an instant, and before we know it, God-King-Matt has killed all the myconids with his belt of infinite _time stop_ spells.

Things went downhill from there. 

After determining that we all made it to 13th level, and a long break to level up (during which half of the players fled into the night or the office to play Diablo), we were treated to Matt, in his DMly wisdom, stripping the one female PC of her clothing, random attacks by lecherous drow vampires, a murderous angel, and sundry other sordid sights. 

The next session, when our proper DM returned, he was rightfully horrified. He tried to salvage the game, failed, and quit within weeks. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*The Genuine Article*



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> One of the players, a sorcerer, cast _detect magic_ in God-Matt's treasure hall. His head exploded.








Damn, that's harsh ....​


			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Another PC dared to ask what was going on, and was swiftly decapitated.








Yikes!​


			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> ... a field in which there were 10,000 myconid warriors. Each of us gets a turn, and then God-King-Matt goes.



This is clearly crazy, but still ...






"Myconids are a hell of a drug ...."​


			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> The world flickers for an instant, and before we know it, God-King-Matt has killed all the myconids with his belt of infinite _time stop_ spells.



Okay ....






A definite Rick James DM experience; thanks for the story.        






"Give some props to my homie from ENworld ... Demiurge1138 !!!"​


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

Those images aren't what I'd call Grandma friendly TM.  (the head exploding and decapitation)


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cheerfully Edited for Your Viewing Pleasure*



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> Those images aren't what I'd call Grandma friendly TM.  (the head exploding and decapitation)



You have a point; I guess I got carried away with the image search. I hope your grandmother did not suffer any undue anxiety when she saw them.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> You have a point; I guess I got carried away with the image search. I hope your grandmother did not suffer any undue anxiety when she saw them.




Not my grandma you have to worry about, it's Eric's.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*No Problem Chief*



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> Not my grandma you have to worry about, it's Eric's.



Well, she has no need to worry. I take it you're not a fan of _Dawn of the Dead_ or Frank Frazetta?


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Well, she has no need to worry. I take it you're not a fan of _Dawn of the Dead_ or Frank Frazetta?




I haven't seen the original _Dawn of the Dead _ in some time.  I just watched the remake last week.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*Zombie Film Reviews*



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the original _Dawn of the Dead _ in some time.  I just watched the remake last week.



I haven't seen that. Did you like it?


----------



## fett527 (Aug 19, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that. Did you like it?




If you'd like to start a thread here I would be happy to discuss it.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*Not Interested (i.e., I am Lazy)*



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> If you'd like to start a thread here I would be happy to discuss it.



Naw, that's cool ... I was just making conversation.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 19, 2005)

*Back on Topic & Keepin' it Real*

Anyways, let's get back to the matter at hand ....






Do you have any Rick James DMing stories?​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 20, 2005)

*Callin' All Freaks Y'all ....*

Has a DM ever made you feel like they were playing your PCs for you?






If so, how long did you put up with this?​


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 20, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> Has a DM ever made you feel like they were playing your PCs for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh definately.  In fact, it's happened to me twice, and both under DMs who claimed that they were aspiring writers.  Luckily, both campaigns only lasted a single session before the players decided that we weren't so crazy about this new type of play style (i.e. railroading the PCs mercilessly).

If I ever again get a DM again who describes himself as an aspiring writer, it will probably immediately lower my expectations of the campaign.  Going solely by my own expiriences, such DMs have been more concerned with telling their own scripted story than running a game that's fun for everybody at the table.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm pretty disappointed that anyone would think of Rick James' career and see the potential for railroading as the most obvious and salient aspect. I came to this thread to find out how high you can be and still GM. 

In my view, pretty damned high.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 21, 2005)

*Sorry I Couldn't Fuel Your Narcotic Fantasies*



			
				fusangite said:
			
		

> I'm pretty disappointed that anyone would think of Rick James' career and see the potential for railroading as the most obvious and salient aspect. I came to this thread to find out how high you can be and still GM.



Sorry to disappoint you, but hey ... you don't need me; you have drugs.       



			
				fusangite said:
			
		

> In my view, pretty damned high.



You mean "damn" high right? Unless you are referring to the act of smoking so much marijuana that you wind up in hell, your wording does not make a lot of sense. Then again, your poor grammar might only be symptomatic of your drug use.       






"Don't do drugs kids ...."​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 21, 2005)

*I'm With You Jezter ... Fight the Power !!!*



			
				Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> If I ever again get a DM ... who describes himself as an aspiring writer, it will probably immediately lower my expectations of the campaign. Going solely by my own expiriences [sic], such DMs have been more concerned with telling their own scripted story than running a game that's fun for everybody at the table.



I completely agree. Our biggest Rick James DM had his entire campaign pre-packaged in novel format. In the end, my fellow players and I realized that we only really had two choices:

1. Obey the DM as a mindless puppet and hope to earn his praise.
2. Destroy the campaign by punching holes in his overly rigid plot.






Guess what we did?       ​


----------



## fusangite (Aug 21, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> You mean "damn" high right? Unless you are referring to the act of smoking so much marijuana that you wind up in hell, your wording does not make a lot of sense. Then again, your poor grammar might only be symptomatic of your drug use.



Sorry but "damn" when used as an adjective is actually a contraction of "damned." Damn is the  noun and verb; damned is the adjective. That's why I use drugs: to prevent myself getting too aggravated by people's inferior grammar.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 21, 2005)

*Damn ... I'll be damned! / You're NOT the Grammar Police ....*

Actually, the terms "damned" and "damn" are interchangeable as adjectives.







"Damn" just sounds better in my opinion; its usage is also far more common.

"Damned" is a bit too _rustic_ for my tastes ....​


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 21, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> "Damn" just sounds better in my opinion; its usage is also far more common.
> 
> "Damned" is a bit too _rustic_ for my tastes ....​




It also sounds like something Charlton Heston'd say.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 21, 2005)

*Moses Busts Out: Old School Damnation*






"Bad DMs are hereby damned!"​


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 21, 2005)

*Back on Topic 'G'*

Enough digression ....






Keep those Rick James DMing stories coming folks.​


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 22, 2005)

(To quote what I just wrote in Meta: )

OK. It's Monday. Time for new ideas, new outlooks on life. Time for no more Rick James threads, God help us.

In the spirit of optimism, I'm going to close this thread; methinks it has run its course, and anything that needed to be said has been siad. (Along with some things that didn't need to be said, but hey, we're all among friends here.)

 Please feel free to continue making use of our off-topic forums when discussing drug suicides of one-hit-wonders, but for the love of Moradin, can we lay off this particular one? Much obliged!


----------

